# Guages in old Dash



## Reelboys (Aug 17, 2011)

!966 gto speed hut gauges GPS speedo led back lit How do they look


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks Awesome! :cool


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, looks like they fit good.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not a fan of aftermarket dashes. That said, yours look pretty classy, and very well done. I like 'em!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If someone were to just glance and the dash without thinking, I bet the impression would be that they're all original to the car.

I like that.

Good job!

Bear


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> Not a fan of aftermarket dashes. That said, yours look pretty classy, and very well done. I like 'em!





BearGFR said:


> If someone were to just glance and the dash without thinking, I bet the impression would be that they're all original to the car.
> 
> I like that.
> 
> ...


What they said!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I like mods that are done in fitting with the era and not detracting from the overall design, very well done.


----------



## AK49GTO (Mar 15, 2011)

Sweet... what brand are they and what mods did you have to do to get them to fit in the stock holes?


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

I cant wait until Im able to order some gauges from Speedhut. They have some really nice stuff and its 100% customizable too!

Looks great in your car!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i like the idea of the GPS speedo, no changing cable gears if you change the rear end out.


----------

